

Show HN: Your "spare" domains - bgnm2000

Every now and then I see these posts where people post the domains they purchased for XYZ side project that is clearly not happening.<p>But considering how difficult it can be to find a good name, its always nice to see what people are willing to part with.<p>Post your domains!
======
avifreedman
potentially free

(all .com) amidownornot amiupornot ampapp cheapernews dnslb freewebusenet
ghettohosters gigflex gridmonster instagrid instascale netnews nfabric
nocbitch petafyle pokerwonk scalethenet slashjew tunnelco usenetsite usenetweb
vxcon amijackedornot appscalar bgpchecker bgptrack bgpwatch cloudcondo
cloudgasm dynalizer rentanoc nscheckup abitplumber acceleflow flowmeup
flowperf infranetrics lovedir metapacket procensa repliwan reversedentropy
watchmynet instacloud

and thanks to an earlier HN post which generated new-age-y domains:

deductra, intrixa, and procensa

paranoidlinux (thanks to earlier HN post + Cory Doctorow)

------
csixty4
Email should be in my profile. Make offers.

fructohol.com - a word coined by Snoop in a dream I had once. What you call a
drink that has as much sugar as alcohol.

gothgiftbaskets.com - wife & I bought a mail-order gift basket company from a
couple and tried to make it work, but goth was in too deep a decline by then.
Our vampires didn't sparkle.

suburbanchicagophp.org - Former home of the Suburban Chicago PHP Meetup. I'd
prefer it stay with a meetup or other user group.

------
markhagan
BeerDonation.com RateMyHood.com TextMinions.com GotCrawled.com HackerDay.net
PostFans.com LetsBuildStuff.com BrewHelper.com HardwareArmory.com

------
bjesus
Here are a few I may be willing part with...

bandfave.com

gifplz.com

imgluv.com

nowtweeting.com

shelfpub.com

tumblealong.com

twitdj.com

wantoftheday.com

whatsupblock.com

yaytoday.com

secondline.me

talky.me

------
noahcoffey
TweetQ.com

TweetCo.com

TweetDash.com

Tweetery.com

Tweetorial.com/Twitorial.com

TweetSupport.com

TweetPoll.com

EngageBar.com

AskAsk.me

EngageBar.com

GoFollow.com

IFavU.com

------
Concours
I have a couple of those:

webtimetable.com

printive.com

postiquette.com

I am open to talk so feel free to email me if you have an idea that could fit
one of those...or just reply here.

------
lucaspiller
I've only got a few now, but the first thing I used to do when I has a "good"
idea was to buy the domain....

expirysumo.com

textjs.com

tweetedlinks.com

~~~
mannjani
I'd be interested in knowing what idea you had when registering textjs.com

------
hidden-name
I have a couple of domains since the time I wanted to try the adult affiliate
options, but never had time (nor will) to actually do something:

hooke.rs

pornsta.rs

------
tlb
makewhatyoumeasure.com (+measurewhatyoumake.com and mwym.org)

wallmeter.com (+wallometer.com)

robotscientist.com

hackertopia.com

------
bgnm2000
bgnm.com

billero.com

commidiot.com

costli.com

divbill.com

dubstr.com

excycle.com

fitalytics.com

infilter.com

infinitelearn.com

learndit.com

liftrr.com

noteshero.com

publicmarketresearch.com

ramenprofit.com

shiftbase.com

statmee.com

tabero.com

Seriously wish I had more free time.

~~~
Jeremy1026
learndit.com is a good one

------
cdvonstinkpot
nocturnalfeast.com Registered until 2019

superior-sound-systems.com Registered until 2022

superior-sound-systems.info Registered until 2022

I'll sell them cheap if someone likes the name & could do something with it.

My contact info's in my profile if you want to make an offer.

------
tomsterritt
I have opentim.es and budj.it - but I'm still convinced I'll get round to
building them eventually...

------
6thSigma
jotpath.com

I have an idea for it but not sure when that will happen. Been considering
posting it on Go Daddy auctions or something.

Edit: If you're interested in it, make me an offer. Email is in profile.

------
matthiaswh
startupdiet.com/org/net

morethanramen.com/org/net

Haven't completely ruled out building something on them, but potentially for
sale. Email in profile.

------
jkaykin
Eqall.com

Gradhound.com

Email is in my profile.

------
galactus
identi.co

I have no idea what to do with it ;)

~~~
MattBearman
It's definitely got a nice ring to it

------
ra
flightmonitor.com

pachome.com

crmweek.com

asthmanurse.com

potentially for sale, email me if interested (see my profile)

------
chadkruse
10speak.com

DailyViva.com

PeriscopeGIS.com

------
gillis
coffeerun.co

rocketeer.co

launchorbust.com

Email if interested in any of them - alexgottogillis@gmail.com

------
murtza
WikiSubculture.org

TestTroop.com

------
codemonkeymike
L2P.co Learn to (Play, Program...)

------
MojoJolo
shouthappines.com

I have some happy idea about this. But it never happen.

~~~
MrDOS
Is that just a typo or is the actual domain spelt incorrectly? (It ought to be
“happiness” with two “s”es.)

~~~
MojoJolo
Sorry, that's a typo.

shouthappiness.com

------
atsaloli
happyfunstore.com

------
josephpmay
Tourlucidity.com

------
GreyTheory
shitday.co.uk

It's for sale...

------
joewils
iphonedevelopment.com

riverlot.com

~~~
kgc
interested.

------
LukeHoersten
hive.co

cdx.co

dirigible.co

------
yen223
autonomous-agent.com

------
10dpd
tradinghall.com

------
natsu90
askmeany.info

------
davyjones
potdesk.com

------
gesman
c.gg

------
cabbeer
airexec.ca

------
wanghq
ii3i.com

------
gadders
flab.by

